# ALDABRAMANS BAD DAY



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 3, 2012)

*Well, some of you active TFOers know that i am a sophisticated southern gentlemen, lol, more like a backwoods redneck! Anyway i had to set the premises for my story. This morning a friend and i decided to take my airboat out for a run in the everglades. While returning to civilization we stopped at the Indian Village for a drink. While we were inside someone took my cell phone and Johns cap from the cab of my truck. After returning home i was working with the aldabras and broke my shovel. While cutting the front yard grass i ran over and destroyed two of my sprinkler heads. Now i am sitting on the couch, eating subway and watching x-factor while playing TFO. Eventful and not the best day, however i am getting ready to watch the presidential debate, LOL!*


----------



## dmmj (Oct 3, 2012)

When (expletive) hits the fan, it really hits the fan.


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 3, 2012)

Omg I saw this and my heart dropped. I thought you had a bad day like mine. Thieves are evil... if we cut off their hands I will bet you there would be less of them.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 3, 2012)

dmmj said:


> *When (expletive) hits the fan, it really hits the fan.*



*LOL!*



Kerryann said:


> *Omg..........//.........Thieves are evil... *



*Yes, they are. The funny caveat is that we had over a thousand dollars worth of gear in the truck bed and on the sled that was worth way more than the small stuff they took.*


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 3, 2012)

These debates are gonna make me hateful.


----------



## cmitch (Oct 3, 2012)

That sucks someone stole my phone not to long ago also had to wait a week to get a new one I was going through withdrawals


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 3, 2012)

Things are looking up, tomorrow is getting closer all the time.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry you had a bad day. I have those every once in a while. Things usually look up after a while. Sometimes something big and great comes after a bunch of small bad things.


----------



## jaizei (Oct 3, 2012)

At least you seem to be in good spirits and taking it in stride.


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 3, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Thieves are evil... if we cut off their hands I will bet you there would be less of them.





ALDABRAMAN said:


> *Yes, they are. The funny caveat is that we had over a thousand dollars worth of gear in the truck bed and on the sled that was worth way more than the small stuff they took.*



I guess a lot of thieves are dumb, too. Sorry to hear about your day!


----------



## oscar (Oct 3, 2012)

Yea and in a few hours after watching the debate you will probably be wondering if the subway or debate gave you indigestion. Hope the thieves
can be caught and you get your stuff back.


----------



## taytay3391 (Oct 3, 2012)

Apparently a lot of people have been having a bad day. A friend on fb just posted this :

For those of you having a rough day; hope this will turn your frowns upside down!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWHpcKXt-qQ


----------



## Momof4 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hope you cracked open a beer to wash down that sandwich. Sorry you had a bad day!


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 3, 2012)

I thought I was a REDNECK!....


----------



## wellington (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry for the bad day. Like Kerryann, I believe in an eye for an eye. Unfortunately, some people in this country thinks the bad people should have rights, ugh. Have a good night, don't do anything, just relax, you don't need more to happen. Then hopefully tomorrow, you will wake up on the right side of the bed


----------



## dmmj (Oct 3, 2012)

wellington said:


> Sorry for the bad day. Like Kerryann, I believe in an eye for an eye. Unfortunately, some people in this country thinks the bad people should have rights, ugh. Have a good night, don't do anything, just relax, you don't need more to happen. Then hopefully tomorrow, you will wake up on the right side of the bed


So you would steal the thief's phone and cap and call it a day?


----------



## wellington (Oct 3, 2012)

dmmj said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the bad day. Like Kerryann, I believe in an eye for an eye. Unfortunately, some people in this country thinks the bad people should have rights, ugh. Have a good night, don't do anything, just relax, you don't need more to happen. Then hopefully tomorrow, you will wake up on the right side of the bed
> ...



Okay, I kinda wrote that wrong. But you know what I mean.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 3, 2012)

wellington said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > wellington said:
> ...


----------



## *Barracuda_50* (Oct 3, 2012)

dmmj said:


> When (expletive) hits the fan, it really hits the fan.



Ive had a few of those days..


----------



## Tom (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh man have I had some days like that. You got my sympathy. Tomorrow will be better. Maybe someday you'll get to find out if that thief can run faster than your dog.  In the mean time I bet you've got a drawerful of sprinkler parts. 

Here's something that will make you smile. My friend is graduating from Blackhawk helicopter school tomorrow, and since today was family day I got to fly a Blackhawk in a multimillion dollar government simulator. Now THAT was cool! Are you smiling now?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 3, 2012)

Tom said:


> Oh man have I had some days like that. You got my sympathy. Tomorrow will be better. Maybe someday you'll get to find out of that thief can run faster than your dog.  In the mean time I bet you've got a drawerful of sprinkler parts.
> 
> Here's something that will make you smile. My friend is graduating from Blackhawk helicopter school tomorrow, and since today was family day I *got to fly a Blackhawk in a multimillion dollar government simulator. *Now THAT was cool! Are you smiling now?



*That is a great day!*


----------



## DeanS (Oct 4, 2012)

I HATE days like that! On the other hand, I'm confident the debate soothed some of those wounds...


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sorry Greg


----------



## kathyth (Nov 2, 2012)

Sorry for the bad day!
Glad for your positive attitude.
I have been on the Everglades on an air boat. Fun!


----------

